# Interesting Chart ref: Detailing



## mark200111 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi people most of you may have already read this so if you have i apologise but i just found this particular detailing guide online in particular i thought the 13 week chart was very interesting and in fact am contemplating forming a similar one for myself.

http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/80238-introduction-detailing.html

Anyone done a chart like this for there detailing or is this sad and becoming obsessive???? I think it could be form a plan to adhere to. I welcome your opinions. PLEASE

Mark


----------



## ausswift (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks for that link Mark i found it very usefull.


----------

